# net/minidlna



## markfisher (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi

I'm using FreeBSD 8.2. I am trying to install minidlna from port (net/minidlna) and during

```
make install
```

I got this error

```
pw: option requires an argument -- s
pw: unknown switch

Error code 64
```

NOTE: I installed a fresh copy of FreeBSD 8.2 and I used portsnap to update my port tree to latest. Then I tried to install minidlna and got that error.

Thanks

--
Mark


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2011)

I see no problem with the port. The *make install* part shows pw activity without problems:


```
===> Creating users and/or groups.
Creating group `dlna' with gid `933'.
Creating user `dlna' with uid `933'.
```

Do you have something in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2011)

Also make sure your ports tree is up-to-date and that you're installing version 2010.12.12_2. There are a lot of patches in /files/, so it probably needs to match closely.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 23, 2011)

Let me know if you get it working.  I tried it out a couple months back but could not access anything from an Xbox 360.  Ended up going with net/serviio which works beautifully, but is a Java app.


----------



## markfisher (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply
Dutchdaemon, I used portsnap fetch, update before installing minidlna. That should update the port tree.

Here what I did:
Installed new freebsd.
Used portsnap to update.
Installed perl, python, vim-lite, xorg-server, xinit, fluxbox, minidlna

Any idea why I'm getting this error, also I'm willing to reinstall everything if you think that makes a different.

Also sorry for posting this in a wrong category.

Mark


----------



## markfisher (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi
DutchDaemon, I couldn't figure out what's wrong with the minidlna, I checked my /etc/make.conf and beside PERL... nothing else were there and yes my port tree was up to date, so I decided to reinstall FreeBSD. Now everything went perfect. Thank you.

phoenix, I used minidlna to connect to Samsung TV. Since I don't have any game console (XBOX, PS3, ...) or any Google or Apple TV ..., I used Samsung WIFI adapter to connect to dlna server.

Configuration is straight forward. After you installed minidlna open up minidlna.conf with your editor:

```
vim /usr/local/etc/minidlna.conf
```

Change the network interface, media directory and friendly name to the right value.

```
network_interface=YOUR_NETWORK_INTERFACE
media_dir=WHERE YOU KEEP ALL YOUR MEDIA (MOVIES, PICTURES, and MUSIC)
friendly_name=NAME OF YOUR DLNA SERVER
```

Then run this

```
/usr/local/sbin/minidlna -f /usr/local/etc/minidlna.conf
```

Then check your TV and you should see your DLNA server. Again I've never had XBOX or PS3 and not sure about those, but that shouldn't be hard to setup. Maybe some other people from this forum which has XBOX can help you more.

--
Mark


----------



## phoenix (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, I've done all that.  But the shares never showed up on the Xbox 360.  Not sure if it's minidlna that's at fault, or the DLNA client on the Xbox 360.  Switching to serviio made it work with the Xbox 360.

Good to hear it's working for you, though.

I've since gotten rid of the Xbox 360, so don't use serviio anymore either.  Just plain NFS shares to a laptop connected to the TV.


----------



## jubajuba (Sep 27, 2012)

*minidlna-1.0.24_2,1*

I'm also having trouble installing minidlna, seems like I get a rather strange dlna user. Any suggestions? 


```
===>  Installing for minidlna-1.0.24_2,1
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if net/minidlna already installed
===> Creating users and/or groups.
Using existing group `dlna'.
Creating user `dlna' with uid `933'.
pw: user 'dlna' already exists
*** Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/net/minidlna.

===>>> Installation of minidlna-1.0.24_2,1 (net/minidlna) failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> net/minidlna

[root@myhost ~]# pw user add dlna
pw: user 'dlna' already exists
[root@myhost ~]# pw user del dlna
pw: no such user `dlna'
[root@myhost ~]# grep dlna /etc/passwd
dlna:*:933:933:DLNA Daemon:/nonexistent:/usr/sbin/nologin
```


----------



## FreeRay (Sep 28, 2012)

jubajuba said:
			
		

> I'm also having trouble installing minidlna, seems like I get a rather strange dlna user. Any suggestions?



I had the same problem. It seems like the installer adds the user to the master.passwd file but does not generate the password databases. I resolved the problem by running:

`# pwd_mkdb -p /etc/master.passwd`

Perhaps a reboot would also fix the problem? I have to profess ignorance about how the user system works.


----------



## jubajuba (Oct 1, 2012)

That did the trick, thanks!

```
[root@myhost ~]# pw user show dlna
pw: no such user `dlna'
[root@myhost ~]# pwd_mkdb -p /etc/master.passwd
[root@myhost ~]# pw user show dlna
dlna:*:933:933::0:0:DLNA Daemon:/nonexistent:/usr/sbin/nologin
```


----------

